# Wieviel lbs bzw Schukraft für Boot???



## Sebastian-MV (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

leider habe ich von Elektromotoren für Boote mal so gar keine Ahnung. Im Anhang findet ihr ein Bild meines Bootes welches ich umgebaut habe. Es war mal eine Segeljolle und nun möchte ich einen E-Motor zum gelegentlichen fischen auf einem See haben. 
Ich möchte gern auch mal zügig von Spot zu Spot kommen, aber auch nicht nach 30 min fahrt wieder zurück fahren müssen weil die Batterie leer ist. Die Batterie hat eine Kapazität von 120A falls das interessant ist.

Über konstruktive Beiträge mit kleiner Erklärung würde ich mich freuen.

LG Sebastian


----------



## magut (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wieviel lbs bzw Schukraft für Boot???*

Ich würd einen mit max 500Watt nehmen.
 ein Kollege hatt ein ähnliches Boot (etwas größer) 
 der hat 2mal 220aph Batterien und einen 24 Volt Motor.
 das Boot läuft super aber er muss bede Batterien VORNE in den Bug geben damit es gut läuft. 
 musst ein wenig probieren wie es bei deinem ist.
 Tipp. nicht gleich alles fix einbauen --erst nach Testfahrten
 l.G.
 Mario


----------



## Sebastian-MV (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wieviel lbs bzw Schukraft für Boot???*

Hallo Mario,

vielen Dank erstmal für deine Info. Also bei 12V wollte ich eigentlich bleiben. 

Vielleicht äußert sich der ein oder andere auch nochmal?!

LG Sebastian


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wieviel lbs bzw Schukraft für Boot???*

Ich würde erst mal schauen, wo und wie ich den Motor befestigen kann. Dann würde ich den Motor mal anschauen, was der an Energie verbraucht. Deine Batterie ist ja schon mal ziemlich gut! Wenn du einen mit umbei 55lbs Schubkraft nimmst, dann bist  du auf der sicheren Seite. Ob du das Ganze in dein "Boot" passt, Gewichts massig und Volumen massig ist eine andere Geschichte!


----------



## Sebastian-MV (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wieviel lbs bzw Schukraft für Boot???*

Hallo Peter,

das war der Zustand des Bootes als ich es geholt habe. Ich habe schon einige Sachen geändert. Motorhalterung ist schon geschweisst und Batterie hat vorn auch schon einen Platz gefunden. Also so um und bei 55lb sollte der Motor haben!?


----------



## simmi321 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wieviel lbs bzw Schukraft für Boot???*

Ich denke 55 lb sind mehr als ausreichend , ich hatte an meinem 4,2m GFK Boot mit ca 250kg leergewicht einen Minnkota Endura 40 und der war ok . Ob die angaben von Hersteller zu Hersteller übereinstimmen sei natürlich dahingestellt. Ich würde eher in eine anständige Batterie mit großer Kapazität investieren. Ob du jetzt 55lb oder 40lb hast macht in der Geschwindigkeit vermutlich nicht viel unterschied aber ganz sicher in der Laufleistung/Fahrzeit.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wieviel lbs bzw Schukraft für Boot???*

Bei dem kleinen Boot reichen 30lbs dicke aus, um auf 5-6 km/h zu kommen.


----------

